

Musk warns of 'summoning the demon' with AI - thejteam
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102121127

======
higherpurpose
When you see governments already contemplating killing people based on
algorithms, you begin to empathize with Musk about calling AI a "demon" that
we're summoning:

[http://www.thelocal.no/20141023/norways-killer-robot-
technol...](http://www.thelocal.no/20141023/norways-killer-robot-technology-
under-fire)

However right now I'm much more afraid of governments "setting loose"
autonomous killer robots than I am about Skynet-like _self-conscious_ killer
robots (which may be what Musk is thinking about). To the people being on the
_receiving end_ of the autonomous killer robots' missiles, it won't be much
difference, though. They would already be living a "Terminator-like" future,
where they have to "fight the machines".

Relevant talk by Daniel Suarez:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMYYx_im5QI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMYYx_im5QI)

